# In so much pain he can barely walk. Is it time?



## leighofourown (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi everyone, Im hoping to get some opinions here. I know a lot of you have had goldens all your life and been here before, so I'm wondering if you guys can pass on some of your wisdom? Sorry in advance for this being so long.

A little background: I'm 24 and i've had my golden since I was 9. He was a christmas present. He is almost 15!! His birthday is september 2nd to be exact. We have planned a great birthday party for him with a cake and a steak and even a hat. I've been so optimistic that he would make it to 15 and now I'm starting to wonder.

He's had severe arthritis in the hips for the past few years and been on the max dose of Deramaxx for about 2-3 years. The deramaxx has helped tremendously, but we have been going down hill for the past 6 months to a year. I'm not sure the deramaxx is working anymore. I have an appt. with my vet in just an hour to get blood work/talk options, but I want your opinions.

Since I was a child, Ive been the main person caring for him and he trusts me more than anyone else. I broke my leg three months ago and had to have surgery. I couldn't walk for 2 months and still have trouble today. He had to adjust to being taken care of by my sister and brother. It was HARD. He wouldn't let them pick his back legs up for the longest time. (He would bite them) He finally started to trust them more, but things are still rough. At this point, he can't get up on his own at all and he can barely walk. He had been doing good until a couple weeks ago when I started to notice sweilling around his back left ankle. This is the side he ALWAYS lays on. I try to move to his right, but he isnt happy there and barks until we flip him back. He is a born retriever and absolutely loves to go retrieve his toy for us. We just play in the house a little and throw the toy about three feet for him a few times. He is so happy when he's playing and I can see how badly he wants to play and he tries, but has been having trouble the past few days.

Is it time? Are there other options? I've read about steroid shots when things like deramaxx/rimadyl stop working. I'm going to ask my vet today... but thoughts? Opinions? I don't want him to be in so much pain he can't walk... but I still see a light in his eyes. He wants to live... but am I just keeping him around for me or for him? If theres something that can ease the pain, I'll do it.. if not I know i'll have to end his suffering.


----------



## linktrek (Nov 17, 2007)

This is my guide line for telling the time. It my GR eat and pops outside then it is not time. If she has major organ failure and she is drunk from the toxins that build up in the blood stream when there is major organ failure then its time

If she start pooping in the house due to the fact that she can;t make it outside because of arthritis or other physical reasons then it is time. If she has a hard time getting up on her feet but can make it up then it is not time. If she can't make it up with assistance then it is time.

Those are my guidelines that I use when it comes to evaluation. Of course that doesn't cover all situations that might occur. But I hope that this helps you out I hope this doesn't sound cruel to some people. But I think this is pretty reasonable.o
No major medical intervention like surgery. I just want to say that I was responsible for laying down the medical boundaries for my own mother. She had sever dementia but a healthy body at age 91. I must note that I took her age into consideration knowing that at 91 it was time for her to go. I think I also would factor in on my decisions of the age of my dog. 
But please don't use my guidelines as your guidelines. because ever case is different. Go by your heart. It will tell you when it is time. It's . all a matter of your heart. It will tell you when it is time. The heart will be your guide. If you listen to your heart it will ultimately make the decision for you. I hope this helps


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am not going to offer an opinion as that is something you have to decide on your own. Regardless of what you do, based on your post, I am sure that your decision will be made with love. 
What I am going to suggest is that you discuss the following with your vet:
1) Dasuquin Advanced. This is NOT the same Dasuquin available online. It s a prescription available only from a vet. I started using it for my girl Gracie when her arthritis got so bad that she could no longer climb stairs without assistance. The improvement has been dramatic in the past month. That having been said she has done better on the starter dose (2 chewable tablets a day) than the maintenance dose of 1 a day. Additional info: https://www.drugs.com/vet/dasuquin-advanced-soft-chews-for-large-dogs.html
2) Galliprant This is a relatively new drug available to treat arthritis in dogs. Unlike other drugs this one is only for arthritis. It is an expensive drug but has shown remarkable improvement in many dogs. For info: https://www.elanco.us/galliprant/vet/
As I said I won't offer you an opinion but I will offer you other options to investigate. I wish you and your boy the best.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

There is no right answer
It's going to suck hard core sooner or later
If you do it now you will regret not trying to eek out just one more day. 
If you do it later you will regret letting her live in pain for so long. 

Have a good talk with the vet and try and make the best decision for your dog.


----------



## leighofourown (Feb 13, 2017)

Thank you all for your replies. I just got back from the vet and I'm even more confused as to what to do than I was before. He had been panting all day today and wouldn't eat, but I thought okay maybe he is just in pain from all the rain we have been having. Nope... He is in pre kidney failure. Doctor gave some food for kidney health, told me to have water readily available and also some home some electrolytes. He gave him a steroid shot there for inflammation and whatnot. We had to carry him into the office and when we got into the waiting room and laid him on the floor, he just laid there. Usually he is very alert and looking around.This time he just flopped back and he couldn't lift his head at first. I have never seen my baby like this. Doctor says lets see how he's doing in 24 hours, if he's not better he wants to do IV fluids to try to flush the toxins out. He also told me that this can be reversed, he's not in full kidney failure yet, but it could also go down hill quickly. 

As for the not being able to walk (this is just the past few days, hes had trouble for months but still able to walk and go to the bathroom on his own) he thinks that we have been letting him lay down too much and now his legs are getting stiff and swollen. He wants us to get him up and moving more and hopes the steroid shot helps with that.

I don't know what to do... i had to leave the room for a moment to get ahold of myself and he told my mom that he has 6 months left at the most. Do I want to put him through 6 more months of this? Maybe I have put him through enough... maybe I am just being selfish. I really need some guidance.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

leighofourown, I am so very sorry you are faced with this decision. It's one of the hardest if not the hardest decisions I've ever had to make in my life and I've done it 6 times over the last 20+ years. I was lucky enough to have those dogs live well into their teens. 

Each dog is very special, unique, and each dealt with a different health issue. It's a decision only you can make, and making this decision for the very first time is so very very difficult. The loss you are going to feel is going to be very profound, nothing like you've ever felt before and you will hope to god you never have to go through it again. But if you are like most of us, we've had dogs all our lives and can't imagine going through life without at least one dog in our lives. 

For me, it was a question about the quality of life for my dog-was my dog still having good days, able to eat, get outside and enjoy life to a certain degree but maybe not as much as they once did. 

The thought of one of my guys not being with me was unbearable, but watching them suffer was even more unbearable.


----------



## leighofourown (Feb 13, 2017)

I feel like maybe it's time... but my mom says no he still has life in his eyes. Okay, I get that... but hes in so much pain every day. Even if we can reverse the kidney failure, what about the arthritis? I truly do not know what to do. So many people have said you wil know when it's time and that was true for one of our dogs a few years ago. I'm scared that I will make this decision and the steroid shot would have worked and he would have had even a few weeks or a few months left. But I'm scared if I don't do it, I'm making him suffer. Should I wait to see if his kidneys get better and if he responds to the steroid treatment? And if so, how long do I wait? He is sleeping peacefully at my feet and I cant even imagine him never being there again.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry you're having to go through this difficult decision. I think we selfishly waited too long with our last girl. Well, "I" waited. My boyfriend kept saying "it's time" and I kept saying "but she has so much life in her eyes". In retrospect, I know that her quality life was gone, I just wasn't ready. Had I to do it again, I would have done it sooner. 

Robin (Prism Goldens) shared the link in the first post, and it may help you work through this difficult, and very personal decision. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...breed-standard/440010-quality-life-scale.html


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

This might help you. I have always said I would rather make the decision a day early, than an hour too late. I made the decision after my girl had visitors, her two favorite boys and their Mom, ate treats and smiled for the camera. That effort seemed to use her all up and we had a bad night. Keeping her was selfish on my part, her cancer was spreading, she didn't want to eat and she was not very mobile.

How Do You Know When It's Time to Euthanize a Pet


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I don't know that this will help you but my way of deciding what should be done is whether or not my dogs have been able to do the things that bring them joy. If they are no longer able to do those things (be they running after a bunny because they have become to frail to chase it or gobbling down their favorite meals) it is time to let them go. I have had dogs of my own for over 40 years now and it never gets any easier to say goodbye. You love them like family and, just like family, you don't want to see them leave. My actions have always been out of love. My dogs have given me so much over the years that I have learned that I owe them this one thing...to end their pain, even if it tears me apart. They deserve no less. 
I know this is hard and I wish I could help you, but, unfortunately, this is a decision that you alone have to make. Sending hugs.


----------



## leighofourown (Feb 13, 2017)

I have made my decision. I am calling first thing tomorrow morning and bringing in my boy to go to the rainbow bridge. He will not eat, he shows no reaction to his toy which he loves dearly, he can barely lift his head up off the pillow it is laying on, he doesn't respond to his name and sometimes just stares straight ahead. Just 4 hours ago we got him up and he walked completely by himself to go potty outside and then after that it was like he was done. I think he lost all energy after that. It is killing me to see him like this and I can't fathom letting him go, but I know it's the right thing to do. I know I have to do it, but I don't know I'm going to handle it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Is there any way your Vet will come to your house or is there is a Vet where you live that will come to your house?

My Vet came to my house, she set my girl free for us last year when it was her time. It was very peaceful and much easier for all us. We had her cremated and within a few days I had her ashes back home. 

We'll be here for you whenever you need us. 
I'm so sorry.


----------



## djg2121 (Nov 22, 2015)

leighofourown said:


> Thank you all for your replies. I just got back from the vet and I'm even more confused as to what to do than I was before. He had been panting all day today and wouldn't eat, but I thought okay maybe he is just in pain from all the rain we have been having. Nope... He is in pre kidney failure. Doctor gave some food for kidney health, told me to have water readily available and also some home some electrolytes. He gave him a steroid shot there for inflammation and whatnot. We had to carry him into the office and when we got into the waiting room and laid him on the floor, he just laid there. Usually he is very alert and looking around.This time he just flopped back and he couldn't lift his head at first. I have never seen my baby like this. Doctor says lets see how he's doing in 24 hours, if he's not better he wants to do IV fluids to try to flush the toxins out. He also told me that this can be reversed, he's not in full kidney failure yet, but it could also go down hill quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just got home from the Vet with my 12 year old boy Jack. He has arthritis, and got very stiff over the weekend, stopped eating, and all of a sudden couldn’t get up and was in obvious distress. It turns out he is in renal failure. 

We had him on IV fluids today to flush his kidneys and keep him comfortable, and antibiotics in the very slim chance the kidney failure is acute and the result of an infection. I have him home with me now, and bring him back to the Vet for more fluids all day tomorrow. I’ll get the results of the urine culture back in a couple of days, and if the renal failure is chronic, as is almost certainly the case, I’ll have to put my boy down later this week. He is comfortable now, eating again, and wants to play with his ball. But I know this very likely is short term and I don’t want him to suffer. 

It really sucks to have to make the decision, but do what’s right for your dog. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## leighofourown (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear about your boy, DJ. Obviously I know how you are feeling. My vet said if he wasn't better in a day we could try flushing his kidneys with IV fluid, and a huge part of me wants to try it. I don't want to give up on him, but at the same time I know he doesn't deserve to go even one more day living like this. It's heartbreaking to see him like this. I wish I could see him happy and playing just one more time, but that's selfish. Why can't dogs live forever? This is a cruel kind of pain.


----------



## leighofourown (Feb 13, 2017)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Is there any way your Vet will come to your house or is there is a Vet where you live that will come to your house?
> 
> My Vet came to my house, she set my girl free for us last year when it was her time. It was very peaceful and much easier for all us. We had her cremated and within a few days I had her ashes back home.
> 
> ...


I don't know if he does house visits.. but I don't think I want to walk by the place he died every day of my life. Is that wrong? 

I just lay with him and watch his chest move up and down, knowing that this will be the last night I have with him. It's devastating. How do you do this? 

He is on tramadol and can take 2 pills twice daily. I gave him his last dose at noon and I wonder if I should give him another when it comes time. I don't know if he's even aware at this point, but what if he is and he is in pain? What would you do?


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I am sorry you have had to make this decision. I have had to make it many times over the past 50 years and it is never easy, especially with an old friend who is gently declining. Pilgrim, the dog of my username, was very similar to your boy. He was slow and arthritic, but when he didn't recognise our son, who he adored, and couldn't pick up his ball because of the pain, we knew his life was no fun any more.
As for your boy's tramadol, of course you must give him that - he needs all the love and support and pain relief you can give. He deserves nothing less.
Hugs for tomorrow.


----------



## djg2121 (Nov 22, 2015)

leighofourown said:


> I don't know if he does house visits.. but I don't think I want to walk by the place he died every day of my life. Is that wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There are by me, but I’m equivocating. I’m afraid that if I have my dog euthanized in my home, I’ll be reminded of it constantly. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## leighofourown (Feb 13, 2017)

djg2121 said:


> There are by me, but I’m equivocating. I’m afraid that if I have my dog euthanized in my home, I’ll be reminded of it constantly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


That is what I am afraid of as well, but is it selfish? I live in a pretty small town with only a few veterinarian clinics. The vet I go to is always very busy and I know he doesn't do normal home visits. 

How are you holding up? I have broken down several times and had to leave his side once because I was stressing him out. This is the hardest thing I have ever done. I know I will not be getting any sleep tonight. Thankfully he is at least sleeping and it seems peaceful.


----------



## djg2121 (Nov 22, 2015)

I’m a complete mess, and can barely keep,it together. It’s awful. I’m glad to have a few extra days with my dog, but I know I’m most probably going to have to put him down over the upcoming days and I’m feeling guilty about prolonging his suffering when there is only a very slim chance of him being able to survive.
This really sucks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your pain that you are feeling while you are selflessly giving him the last gift you can give to him, the gift of releasing him from pain. 

We DID choose to have our vet come to our home and euthanize Diamond, our previous dog. She was absolutely petrified of the vet office, and we didn't want her last moments to be fearful moments. I am so glad that we made that decision, because she was surrounded with love, in her own home as she peacefully passed. 

It actually was not as difficult as I thought to see where she had passed - we knew she was then pain free, even if our hearts were broken. 

My thoughts will be with you today as you say good bye to your sweet boy.


----------



## HeidiHo (Apr 13, 2017)

<Hugs> to both of you during this difficult time...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Leighofourown. I am just seeing your posts now. Your poor sweet boy. I know you will make the best decision for him - you love him most. It is the hardest decision we make, but when it's time, they let you know. It sounds like he has let you know. They are never with us long enough.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Just remember, you love him and he knows it. He trusts you to make the best decision for him, and you will. God knows it is one of the hardest things you will ever have to do. I've been there and I know how hard it is. <Hugs> to both of you ❤


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So sorry you are going thru this, it is so painful for you but for your beloved pet, it will be painless and a just relief from pain.


----------



## djg2121 (Nov 22, 2015)

rabernet said:


> I'm so sorry for your pain that you are feeling while you are selflessly giving him the last gift you can give to him, the gift of releasing him from pain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As suspected, my boy’s renal failure is chronic. He’s home tonight, and we played ball for a while and even in the end, he’s a chow hound. We know the IV fluids in him will keep him comfortable for a day perhaps, so we are enjoying the day and will put him down before he feels bad again.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## djg2121 (Nov 22, 2015)

djg2121 said:


> As suspected, my boy’s renal failure is chronic. He’s home tonight, and we played ball for a while and even in the end, he’s a chow hound. We know the IV fluids in him will keep him comfortable for a day perhaps, so we are enjoying the day and will put him down before he feels bad again.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro




I put Jack down today. We took him to the Vet. We decided not to have him put down at home because my 2-yr old puppy gets excitable and barks when strangers come to the house, and it we thought it would increase Jack’s anxiety. He likes our local Vet, and going to the office wasn’t an issue. 

We had a couple good days this week before he stopped eating yesterday. We took him to the park for a short walk, he went into the pool for a little swim last night, and he had a lot of visitors coming to say goodbye.

He clearly was distressed this morning, and had to be carried outside. But even before going to the Vet this morning, he wanted me to play fetch one more time — he’d stand in place and catch his toy when thrown to him from a few feet away, then drop it so I could throw it to him again. 

Putting him down was one of the hardest things I’ve ever done. I euthanized my best friend. But in the end, he went peacefully with his head in my wife’s lap. 

Thanks all.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm so sorry. He is not in pain any more, and that was the greatest gift you could have given him.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry that you had to say goodbye today, to your beloved Jack. My thoughts are with you this evening!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss of Jack. When they leave they take a piece of our hearts with them, I know. You gave Jack a wonderful life and in the end you put his needs before your own. He was a lucky dog to have had you for his friend.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry for you and your wife. May Jack Rest In Peace and his beautiful memories bring you both solace in the days to come.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So sorry about Jack!*

I added Jack to the Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...177-2017-rainbow-bridge-list.html#post7204442

I am so very sorry about Jack. You did the most loving thing for him! I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear will watch over him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Jack, my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks so much for giving Jack the ultimate "Golden" life. Your love and dedication to him was always proof of what a great dog he was to you and your pack. May the film Jack made for you of his life he shared with you be filled Golden memories. I hope time helps you feel better soon. Many here know what it feels like to loose a Golden.

Godspeed to Jack



dlm ny country


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

G-bear said:


> I am not going to offer an opinion as that is something you have to decide on your own. Regardless of what you do, based on your post, I am sure that your decision will be made with love.
> What I am going to suggest is that you discuss the following with your vet:
> 1) Dasuquin Advanced. This is NOT the same Dasuquin available online. It s a prescription available only from a vet. I started using it for my girl Gracie when her arthritis got so bad that she could no longer climb stairs without assistance. The improvement has been dramatic in the past month. That having been said she has done better on the starter dose (2 chewable tablets a day) than the maintenance dose of 1 a day. Additional info: https://www.drugs.com/vet/dasuquin-advanced-soft-chews-for-large-dogs.html
> 2) Galliprant This is a relatively new drug available to treat arthritis in dogs. Unlike other drugs this one is only for arthritis. It is an expensive drug but has shown remarkable improvement in many dogs. For info: https://www.elanco.us/galliprant/vet/
> As I said I won't offer you an opinion but I will offer you other options to investigate. I wish you and your boy the best.


It's so hard to make this decision, but ultimately is made out of the greatest love and wish for their best interest. I wish you peace with your decision.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. You made the most loving choice for him. I've been there too.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

As I always say, If you believe as I do, you'll see him again one day. Thanks for loving him and giving him peace.


----------



## leighofourown (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello everyone... I know it's been awhile since I started this thread and I haven't posted in awhile. My Stitch got worse after my last post which just cemented my decision to end his suffering. He didn't seem like he was in this world anymore in his last hours. He stopped drinking and eating (and living it seems) altogether. Every couple hours we would stand him up and put a bed pan underneath so he could relieve his bladder. Like I said, at this point I don't think he was aware of much as he would just pee where he was standing. Morning came and we called our vet, he said bring him in. I laid with him and told him how much I loved him, poured my heart out to him and told him he would be okay and pain free soon. His journey to the rainbow bridge was August 8. It was the hardest thing I have ever done. I tried so hard to control myself but I was crying so hard, a little girl in the next room heard me. My vet and vet tech were both also visibly upset. We have been going there for 15+ years and he has taken care of Stitch since he was a puppy. 

I need advice.. I am the kind of person that blocks out anything that is too painful to bear. This is one of those things. I feel numb most days, but every night I dream of him. Of being with him and playing.. of him laying there lifeless. It plays on repeat every night and I can't get it to stop. When I finally let the feelings come in, it's too over whelming. I haven't been home since that day. I can't see any part of my house without noticing he's gone. How do I move on from this? 

Stitch
9/2/02-8/8/17 
Always in my heart.
(sorry its upside down. it uploaded that way. This was the last picture we took before he got sick.)


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

To tell you that I am sorry for your loss is inadaquate. I know this because I have been where you are. Almost 3 years ago I lost my "heart dog", Goldie. She was as special to me as Stitch was to you. I do not have words which can make you feel better right now. I don't think that there are any. What I can tell you is that it will help you to talk about it. You have lost a very significant part of your life. Those who tell you that you are being foolish and that Stitch was only a dog don't understand the depth of the love that we can feel for these dogs who we share our lives with. They share our secrets, our hopes and our dreams. They are there when no one else is. They love us unconditionally at both our best and our worst and they pass no judgement upon us. Their passing leaves a gigantic hole in our hearts and all we can do for a while is just keep putting one foot in front of the other and try to keep moving on. 
I truly believe that the thing that helped me the most was making a conscious decision to make a memorial to the dog who had been through so much with me. It may help you as well. It could be a scrapbook, a garden spot in your yard, a story posted here or elsewhere. Whatever you decide. Remember all of the good times. Not just the end. The sum of your time with Stitch was not how it ended. It is the beginning, the middle, the laughter in addition to the tears of today. it is remembering that this dog loved you as much, if not more, than you loved him. It is knowing that this beautiful and sweet boy lived every day of his life to see you happy and would not want you unhappy now. How could he? He loved you.
Know that the pain will lessen. There is no time table for grief but this pain you feel will pass. Someday you will be able to look back and smile at the happy memories. The hole in your heart will be filled with those memories and Stitch will always be with you because he remains in your heart forever. 
Please know that many of us understand. If you think it will help you to do so start a thread here to memorialize Stitch. Ask to have him added to the Rainbow Bridge list. There will be much support and understanding here because a lot of us have lost our "heart dogs". We get it.
In the meantime please be gentle with yourself. You made a very difficult decision for your best friend. Your actions were the result of the love you had for Stitch. He knew that. 
I am truly sorry for your loss. Hugs.


----------



## leighofourown (Feb 13, 2017)

G-bear said:


> To tell you that I am sorry for your loss is inadaquate. I know this because I have been where you are. Almost 3 years ago I lost my "heart dog", Goldie. She was as special to me as Stitch was to you. I do not have words which can make you feel better right now. I don't think that there are any. What I can tell you is that it will help you to talk about it. You have lost a very significant part of your life. Those who tell you that you are being foolish and that Stitch was only a dog don't understand the depth of the love that we can feel for these dogs who we share our lives with. They share our secrets, our hopes and our dreams. They are there when no one else is. They love us unconditionally at both our best and our worst and they pass no judgement upon us. Their passing leaves a gigantic hole in our hearts and all we can do for a while is just keep putting one foot in front of the other and try to keep moving on.
> I truly believe that the thing that helped me the most was making a conscious decision to make a memorial to the dog who had been through so much with me. It may help you as well. It could be a scrapbook, a garden spot in your yard, a story posted here or elsewhere. Whatever you decide. Remember all of the good times. Not just the end. The sum of your time with Stitch was not how it ended. It is the beginning, the middle, the laughter in addition to the tears of today. it is remembering that this dog loved you as much, if not more, than you loved him. It is knowing that this beautiful and sweet boy lived every day of his life to see you happy and would not want you unhappy now. How could he? He loved you.
> Know that the pain will lessen. There is no time table for grief but this pain you feel will pass. Someday you will be able to look back and smile at the happy memories. The hole in your heart will be filled with those memories and Stitch will always be with you because he remains in your heart forever.
> Please know that many of us understand. If you think it will help you to do so start a thread here to memorialize Stitch. Ask to have him added to the Rainbow Bridge list. There will be much support and understanding here because a lot of us have lost our "heart dogs". We get it.
> ...


I don't think you'll ever know how much reading this actually helped me. You said all the right things, plus more. I have spent the last two and a half weeks refusing to talk about him and blocking it out of my mind because the pain has been too much to bear. I think you're right, I need to talk about him. I love you idea of doing something to memorialize him. I think I'll make a scrapbook, I have so many pictures of him. I've also decided to get a tattoo of his paw print. 

So many people tell me they understand, my mom and my sister. But I don't feel they really do... I know that my mom and my sister had dogs they loved deeply.. but Stitch was different. There is no way to explain it, explain what he meant to me. He was my world. It's really nice to know you understand and that because you've gone through it, you can help me get through it now. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

leighofourown said:


> I don't think you'll ever know how much reading this actually helped me. You said all the right things, plus more. I have spent the last two and a half weeks refusing to talk about him and blocking it out of my mind because the pain has been too much to bear. I think you're right, I need to talk about him. I love you idea of doing something to memorialize him. I think I'll make a scrapbook, I have so many pictures of him. I've also decided to get a tattoo of his paw print.
> 
> So many people tell me they understand, my mom and my sister. But I don't feel they really do... I know that my mom and my sister had dogs they loved deeply.. but Stitch was different. There is no way to explain it, explain what he meant to me. He was my world. It's really nice to know you understand and that because you've gone through it, you can help me get through it now.
> 
> Thank you so much.


I think that if you want to post a memorial to Stitch here on GRF under the Rainbow Bridge section you will find that a great many members will understand how you feel. I am not the only one and you are definitely not alone. A lot of members have had special dogs...we call them our "heart dogs" because long after they have left us they remain with us in our hearts. 
I am sending a message to Karen519 for you. She kindly maintains our Rainbow Bridge List. I will ask her to add Stitch to it. 
Be gentle on yourself and take care.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stitch*

I am SO VERY SORRY about Stitch. My Smooch and Snobear will watch over him.
I added him to the 2017 Rainbow Bridge.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...7-2017-rainbow-bridge-list-2.html#post7233985

Stitch knew he was loved!

I agree with G Bear about the Memorial. We have our Gizmo, Munchkin, Smooch and Snobear's ashes, all separate containers, with a picture of them in front of the boxes. They are all on a shelf in our Family Room, along with a Paw Print from Smooch. We chose to put them there, because we spend most of our time in the Family Room and they will always be with us. I also went through months of replaying saying goodbye to them everynight when I went to sleep. I do believe it gets easier with time, but you ALWAYS love and miss them. My hubby and I are the kind of people that can NEVER be without a dog, so each time we lose one of our babies, we adopt a dog who REALLY needs a loving home. You never love them the same, but love them for different reasons.

In the attached picture, look at the second and third shelves to the left. Those are our babies ashes and pictures.


----------

